

The State of HTML5 Development in the Enterprise - matt42
http://www.sencha.com/blog/the-state-of-html5-development-in-the-enterprise/

======
cborodescu
Exciting findings confirming that there is an increasing number of mobile
developers targeting web apps. Also, in the latest Developer Economics Report,
Vision Mobile published for the first time that HTML5 overtook iOS in App
Developer mindshare (a regular second position in Europe and North America,
with Android on top) in South Asia, South America and Middle East & Africa.

Suggest further reading here:
[https://medium.com/p/53e4de6c1630](https://medium.com/p/53e4de6c1630)

~~~
matt42
It is starting to takeover my mind too. My next app will be definitely in
html5. There are many good articles and videos explaining how to manipulate
the DOM efficiently (which is the main bottleneck of web apps I think).
[http://wilsonpage.co.uk/preventing-layout-
thrashing/](http://wilsonpage.co.uk/preventing-layout-thrashing/)

